# Quanto Swap

## Gandalf98

Mi trovo benissimo con al mia Gentoo, l'unico problema che ho è la quantità di swap usata, ora dopo quasi 28 ore di uptime, mi ritrovo con:

```

gandalf@darkstar gandalf $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           250        246          4          0         60         99

-/+ buffers/cache:         87        163

Swap:         1027         98        929

```

Ho provato diverse soluzioni:

-) Kernel Vanilla 2.4.20, Vanilla 2.4.21, Gentoo 2.4.20-r5

-) Qualsiasi versione di driver NVidia

-) Senza driver NVidia

eppure ho sempre lo stesso risultato, lo swap continua a crescere anche con le operazioni più banali (aprire Konqueror) Il sistema è aggiornato con gli ultimi pacchetti disponibili nel portage ed è stato tutto compilato con gcc 3.2.2-r2 e glibc 2.3.2-r1

Qualcuno sa dirmi se è normale, o cosa posso fare per eliminare questo inconveniente?

Gandalf98

----------

## The Bard

Non sono sicuro di aver capito cosa stai chiedendo, pero'...

Il file di swap e' dinamico, ovvero puo' variare in dimensioni a seconda del necessario.

La ram, invece, e' gestita in modo particolare sotto linux: ogni mega inutilizzato e' un mega perso. Cio' significa che, dei tuoi 250 MB, se ne vedi occupati 246 ne hai sprecati solo 4...

La tua swap e' occupata solo per il 10% (1 GB di swap e' decisamente esagerato), quindi non vedo problemi...

----------

## Gandalf98

Effettivamente un giga di swap è esagerato, ma avendo appena preso un hd da 120GB ho avuto un pò di problemi a limitarmi..

Prima di Gentoo avevo SlackWare, e sarei pronto a giurare che raramente usava lo swap. Inoltre di quei 246MB usati solo 87 sono occupati da programmi, il resto è buffer o cache disco, quindi non vedo perchè scrivere sullo swap!

Lo swap sale anche se accendo il pc avvio X e lo lascio stare inattivo per un pò! Cosa che non succede se non avvio X!

gandalf98

----------

## shev

 *The Bard wrote:*   

> La tua swap e' occupata solo per il 10% (1 GB di swap e' decisamente esagerato), quindi non vedo problemi...

 

Invece il problema lo vedo eccome. La swap dovrebbe essere l'ultima risorsa, utilizzata solo quando il sistema comincia a barcollare. Usare il 10% di swap (su un GB!!!) è imho eccessivo, sintomo che:

a) ci sono problemi nella gestione del sistema di memoria

b) è ora di aggiungere qualche MB di ram

Per cosa usi il pc? E' giustificato tal uso di memoria (usi applicazioni particolarmente esose, fai simulazioni, etc)?

Prova a fare una ricerca su questo forum, mi pare che già altri abbiano avuto un problema simile con la memoria.

EDIT : oggi sono buono  :Very Happy:  Il topic a cui mi riferivo è questo

----------

## cerri

Non e' corretto postare solo il comando free... cosa gira?

Sei sicuro di non avere servizi inutili?

Infine: se utilizzi -O3 in compilazoine potrebbe essere questo il risultato.

Tuttavia, dopo 28 ore di uptime, un sistema linux con X con 256mb di ram non lo vedo esagerato usare anche 90 mb di swap...

----------

## Gandalf98

Ebbene si, sono colpevole, ho compilato tutto con:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

```

gandalf@darkstar gandalf $ ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.1  1324  432 ?        S    Jun26   0:04 init

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:00 [keventd]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  Jun26   0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:21 [kswapd]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:00 [bdflush]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:00 [kupdated]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root         8  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:00 [kreiserfsd]

root       145  0.0  0.2  1708  756 ?        S    Jun26   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root       261  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:00 [kapmd]

root       714  0.0  0.2  1660  552 ?        S    Jun26   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root       725  0.0  0.2  2236  568 ?        S    Jun26   0:00 login -- gandalf

root       726  0.0  0.1  1312  332 vc/2     S    Jun26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root       727  0.0  0.1  1312  332 vc/3     S    Jun26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root       728  0.0  0.1  1312  332 vc/4     S    Jun26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root       729  0.0  0.1  1312  332 vc/5     S    Jun26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root       730  0.0  0.1  1312  332 vc/6     S    Jun26   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

gandalf    782  0.0  0.4  4352 1052 vc/1     S    Jun26   0:00 -bash

root       907  0.0  0.2  2164  516 ?        S    Jun26   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/adsl-connect

root       917  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Jun26   0:00 [eth0]

root       925  0.0  0.2  1912  616 ?        S    Jun26   0:00 /usr/sbin/pppd pty /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I e

root       926  0.2  0.1  1332  388 ?        S    Jun26   5:25 /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U -m 141

root     27813  0.0  0.3  7156  976 ?        S    Jun26   0:00 cupsd

gandalf  22024  0.0  0.4  4096 1048 vc/1     S    21:10   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/X11R6/bin/startx

gandalf  22035  0.0  0.2  2296  624 vc/1     S    21:10   0:00 xinit /home/gandalf/.xinitrc -- -deferglyphs 16

root     22036  7.3  6.6 282484 17168 ?      SL   21:10   0:02 /etc/X11/X :0 -deferglyphs 16

gandalf  22039  0.1  0.4  4104 1056 vc/1     S    21:10   0:00 /bin/sh --login /usr/kde/3.1/bin/startkde

gandalf  22065  0.2  5.3 26636 13744 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: Running...

gandalf  22068  0.0  5.3 28320 13804 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: dcopserver --nosid

gandalf  22071  0.1  5.8 29796 14904 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: klauncher

gandalf  22073  0.5  6.6 31576 16968 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: kded

gandalf  22083  1.7  2.3 10156 5912 ?        S    21:10   0:00 //usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f

gandalf  22094  0.7  7.5 36556 19320 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: knotify

gandalf  22095  0.0  0.1  1312  320 vc/1     S    21:10   0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

gandalf  22097  0.5  6.3 30608 16328 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: ksmserver

gandalf  22098  1.0  7.1 31820 18232 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: kwin -session 1049b0815d000105083625400000266110000_1056740958_62939

gandalf  22100  3.4  7.5 32460 19484 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: kdesktop

gandalf  22102  2.0  7.8 34028 20148 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: kicker

gandalf  22103  0.1  5.5 27144 14216 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-gandalf/klauncherUeOiAa.slave-socket /tmp

gandalf  22105  0.7  6.8 31316 17648 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: klipper

gandalf  22109  1.1  6.8 30812 17600 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kgpg -session 106de33918000105095924600000085220004_1056740957_908958

gandalf  22110  1.2  6.8 31060 17588 ?       S    21:10   0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

gandalf  22116  0.6  6.3 30744 16300 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kdeinit: kaccess -session 107ca6c6d4000105086735600000028720008_1056740957_94

gandalf  22118  1.0  6.2 27484 15908 ?       S    21:10   0:00 ksensors -session 117f000001000105627483800000009990041_1056740957_780517

gandalf  22120  1.8  7.4 31824 19204 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kget -session 101ce43296000105655380100000008620063_1056740957_685740

gandalf  22128  1.0  6.4 30904 16492 ?       S    21:10   0:00 kalarmd --login

gandalf  22129  7.5  7.7 33552 19756 ?       R    21:11   0:00 kdeinit: konsole

gandalf  22130  0.2  0.5  4364 1440 pts/0    S    21:11   0:00 /bin/bash

gandalf  22133  0.0  0.3  2628  772 pts/0    R    21:11   0:00 ps aux

```

La cosa che mi rende perplesso è che semplicemente uscendo e rientrando da X ottengo:

```

gandalf@darkstar gandalf $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           250        244          6          0         44         97

-/+ buffers/cache:        102        148

Swap:         1027          1       1025

gandalf@darkstar gandalf $ uptime

 21:15:47 up 1 day, 12:09,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.17, 0.21

```

é un pò di tempo che guardo nel forum per questo problema e molti riportavano che poteva essere un problema dei driver NVidia, ma nel mio caso non ha risolto nulla!!

Per il resto non faccio nulla di particolarmente oneroso per il sistema!

Gandalf

----------

## cerri

Sinceramente non vedo nulla di strano.

1) Hai kde che "ciuccia" una quantita' spaventosa di ram.

2) hai usato -O3

3) uscire e rientrare da X forza un rilascio di tutta la ram utilizzata da kde e company, pertanto non ci sono piu' buffers ne cache utilizzate.

----------

## Gandalf98

Va bene allora mi rassegno

1) Gnome è meno avido di RAM?

2) Usare dei flag meno aggressivi diminuisce la possibilità di questi inconvenienti?

Grazie grazie mille

cià

Gandalf98

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Gnome è meno avido di RAM?

 

Effettivamente alla luce di quello che usi forse la swap utilizzata non è così eccessiva. Certo è che se ti usa così tanta swap un po' di ram in più non guasterebbe. Non so se gnome sia più "leggero", se vuoi qualcosa di veramente leggero, potente e personalizzabile allora va su fuxbox, te lo consiglio caldamente.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Usare dei flag meno aggressivi diminuisce la possibilità di questi inconvenienti?

 

Mah, non mi sento di dire molto sui reali effetti delle flags, se può interessarti uso da sempre flags simili alle tue (con l'aggiunta di -fomit-frame-pointer) e non ho mai riscontrato il benchè minimo problema.

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   2) Usare dei flag meno aggressivi diminuisce la possibilità di questi inconvenienti? 
> 
> Mah, non mi sento di dire molto sui reali effetti delle flags, se può interessarti uso da sempre flags simili alle tue (con l'aggiunta di -fomit-frame-pointer) e non ho mai riscontrato il benchè minimo problema.

 

Infatti -O3 non da problemi (anzi), ma puo' aumentare i requisiti di memoria.

Tutto qui  :Razz: 

----------

## paolo

Questo non è un problema.

E' proprio il 2.4 che si comporta così.

Il tuo sarebbe un prob se nonostante 256M di RAM l'hd swappasse in continuazione durante l'uso (non il caricamento!  :Smile:  ) di programmi.

Prova la patch che rende il multitasking di tipo preemptive: per un uso desktop è la soluzione migliore.

ByEZz,

Paolo

(Questa è una macchina sulla quale ora stavo lavorando:

ha 512Mega di RAM e i tutti i programmi che girano (in primis apaci+MySQL) ne occuperanno una metà:

```
$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        512112     506660       5452         48     213040     123112

-/+ buffers/cache:     170508     341604

Swap:       578300      19904     558396
```

 )

----------

## paolo

Se sommi le percentuali di occupazioni di memoria dal comando ps, vedrai che non hai occupata più del 35% della tua RAM.

Non hai nemmeno bisogno di comprarne altra  :Smile: 

Ma voialtri dal comando free cosa ottenete?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

Io sinceramente sulle mie macchine fatico sempre ad usare la ram, figuriamoci se swappano... In questo momento, ad esempio, su questa macchina accesa da stanotte e diversi programmi avviati (X, fluxbox, idesk, gkrellm, qualche terminale, firebird, sylpheed, xmms, gimp, xmame etc etc) ho appena 270 MB ri ram utilizzati su 512, e questa è la situazione tipo, credo di non aver mai visto swappare questa macchina. 

La stessa cosa posso dirla delle altre, non le vedo swappare praticamente mai.

E' anche vero che uso kernel patchati, programmi leggeri e tutto il resto, ma ritengo che la swap vada usato il meno possibile, se viene usata preferisco aggiungere ram, visto che cmq usando la swap mi risulta si rallenti il sistema (ram vs hd). Poi questo imho e dipende dai gusti di ognuno, esigenze, etc etc.

----------

## cerri

Gia'. Anche perche' per quello che costa la ram ora...  :Razz: 

CMQ a me la swap viene utilizzata quando ho un sacco di terminali, gnome, evolution e un sacco di finestre di firebird.

Al momento (lettore cd + gaim + firebird)

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515220     503856      11364          0     136640     211824

-/+ buffers/cache:     155392     359828

Swap:       264592       3572     261020

```

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  1344  472 ?        S    12:40   0:05 init [3] 

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [keventd]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [kapmd]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  12:40   0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [kswapd]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [bdflush]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [kupdated]

root         8  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [knodemgrd_0]

root        11  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [kjournald]

root       148  0.0  0.1  1740  916 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root       302  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [khubd]

root       444  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [kjournald]

root       445  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [kjournald]

root       446  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   12:40   0:00 [kjournald]

root      1044  0.0  0.5  4564 2932 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/apmiser

bin       1117  0.0  0.0  1396  420 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /sbin/portmap

root      1120  0.0  0.5  5736 2708 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

root      1165  0.0  0.1  1488  628 ?        S    12:40   0:00 metalog [MASTER]                                        

root      1171  0.0  0.0  1456  472 ?        S    12:40   0:00 metalog [KERNEL]                                        

root      1216  0.0  0.1  1504  656 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

cerri     1255  0.0  0.2  3096 1336 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /usr/bin/fam -T 0 -c /etc/fam.conf

xfs       1571  0.0  1.1  7280 6060 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs -daemon -config /etc/X11/fs/config -droppriv -user xfs -port -1

root      1592  0.0  0.0  1324  496 vc/1     S    12:41   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      1593  0.0  0.0  1324  496 vc/2     S    12:41   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      1594  0.0  0.0  1324  496 vc/3     S    12:41   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      1595  0.0  0.0  1324  496 vc/4     S    12:41   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      1596  0.0  0.0  1324  496 vc/5     S    12:41   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      1597  0.0  0.0  1324  496 vc/6     S    12:41   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      1613  0.0  0.4 13996 2548 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root      1615  0.0  0.6 14888 3144 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root      1616  0.6 10.4 90296 53628 ?       R    12:41   1:46 /etc/X11/X :0 -nolisten tcp -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth vt7

cerri     1686  0.0  1.2 18720 6444 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-session

cerri     1698  0.0  0.1  2328  628 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /etc/X11/gdm/gnomerc

cerri     1701  0.0  1.8 14316 9496 ?        S    12:41   0:02 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 11

cerri     1703  0.0  0.5  7692 2940 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=16

cerri     1705  0.0  1.2 17232 6692 ?        S    12:41   0:00 gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon --oaf-ior-fd=14

cerri     1711  0.0  0.4  4368 2144 ?        S    12:41   0:00 xscreensaver -nosplash

cerri     1714  0.0  0.5  8476 2768 ?        S    12:41   0:00 gnome-smproxy --sm-config-prefix /.gnome-smproxy-qcFwXA/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696000000067860000

cerri     1724  0.0  1.5 14180 7748 ?        S    12:41   0:13 metacity --sm-save-file 1050230346-9417-3223719358.ms

cerri     1728  0.0  3.4 37148 17544 ?       S    12:41   0:01 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-kCNBbU/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860004 --screen 0 --no-default-win

cerri     1730  0.0  3.9 28976 20192 ?       S    12:41   0:04 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-dTPO2u/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860003 --screen 0 --profile 

cerri     1740  0.0  0.2 21736 1308 ?        S    12:41   0:00 tpb

cerri     1742  0.0  1.2 13724 6508 ?        S    12:41   0:00 gkrellm2

cerri     1743  0.0  0.2 21736 1308 ?        S    12:41   0:00 tpb

cerri     1744  0.0  0.2 21736 1308 ?        S    12:41   0:00 tpb

cerri     1745  0.0  0.2 21736 1308 ?        S    12:41   0:00 tpb

cerri     1748  0.0  3.4 37148 17544 ?       S    12:41   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-kCNBbU/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860004 --screen 0 --no-default-win

cerri     1749  0.0  3.4 37148 17544 ?       S    12:41   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-kCNBbU/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860004 --screen 0 --no-default-win

cerri     1750  0.0  3.4 37148 17544 ?       S    12:41   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-kCNBbU/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860004 --screen 0 --no-default-win

cerri     1751  0.0  3.4 37148 17544 ?       S    12:41   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-kCNBbU/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860004 --screen 0 --no-default-win

cerri     1752  0.0  3.4 37148 17544 ?       S    12:41   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-kCNBbU/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860004 --screen 0 --no-default-win

cerri     1753  0.0  3.4 37148 17544 ?       S    12:41   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-kCNBbU/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80a01000104626696100000067860004 --screen 0 --no-default-win

cerri     1755  0.0  1.6 17376 8300 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/netspeed_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NetspeedApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=20

cerri     1757  0.0  1.6 17524 8744 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/wireless-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_WirelessApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=22

cerri     1759  0.0  1.4 16940 7300 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/multiload-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MultiLoadApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=24

cerri     1761  0.0  1.4 16772 7256 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/stickynotes_applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:StickyNotesApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=26

cerri     1763  0.0  1.6 17520 8604 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/battstat-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_BattstatApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=28

cerri     1765  0.0  1.3 16836 7064 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/notification-area-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=30

cerri     1767  0.0  1.4 16780 7324 ?        S    12:41   0:00 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=32

root      1845  0.0  0.0  1348  456 ?        S    12:43   0:00 dhcpcd wlan0

cerri    10871  0.9  1.7 17648 8800 ?        S    16:41   0:14 gnome-cd

cerri    10873  0.0  1.2 16340 6192 ?        S    16:42   0:00 /usr/libexec/CDDBSlave2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Media_CDDBSlave2_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=36

cerri    11035  0.0  0.2  4108 1052 ?        S    16:59   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/firebird

cerri    11039  0.0  0.2  4152 1112 ?        S    16:59   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firebird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firebird/mozilla-bin

cerri    11044  4.0  5.8 55732 29884 ?       S    16:59   0:15 /usr/lib/firebird/mozilla-bin

cerri    11047  0.9  2.0 19256 10668 ?       S    16:59   0:03 gaim

cerri    11048  0.0  5.8 55732 29884 ?       S    16:59   0:00 /usr/lib/firebird/mozilla-bin

cerri    11049  0.0  5.8 55732 29884 ?       S    16:59   0:00 /usr/lib/firebird/mozilla-bin

cerri    11050  0.0  5.8 55732 29884 ?       S    16:59   0:00 /usr/lib/firebird/mozilla-bin

cerri    11053  0.0  5.8 55732 29884 ?       S    16:59   0:00 /usr/lib/firebird/mozilla-bin

cerri    11091  0.0  5.8 55732 29884 ?       S    17:00   0:00 /usr/lib/firebird/mozilla-bin

cerri    11093  0.0  0.2  2692 1048 ?        S    17:02   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 34

cerri    11095  0.1  0.6  8124 3152 ?        S    17:03   0:00 /usr/bin/Eterm

cerri    11096  0.0  0.2  4596 1480 pts/0    S    17:03   0:00 -bash

cerri    11102  0.2  0.7  8612 3624 ?        S    17:03   0:00 /usr/bin/Eterm

cerri    11103  0.0  0.2  4600 1488 pts/1    S    17:03   0:00 -bash

cerri    11110  0.0  0.1  2648  784 pts/1    R    17:05   0:00 ps aux

```

----------

## paolo

Anche "cerrito" sembra aver liberi solamente 11M di RAM.

----------

## shev

Così per curiosità, visto che primo l'ho detto solo a parole, posto l'output vero e proprio (i programmi sono quelli che dicevo prima, la macchina è sempre quella ed è accesa da un giorno ormai):

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515024     277444     237580          0      41604     104912

-/+ buffers/cache:     130928     384096

Swap:       248996          0     248996
```

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>              total       used       free
> 
> ...

 

Ora sei obbligato a postare un ps aux.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora sei obbligato a postare un ps aux.

 

Visto che insisti, eccolo (stessa macchina, alla fine metto anche il free aggiornato):

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.8  0.0  1332  492 ?        S    10:45   0:04 init

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   10:45   0:00 [migration_CPU0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   10:45   0:00 [keventd]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  10:45   0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   10:45   0:00 [kswapd]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   10:45   0:00 [bdflush]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   10:45   0:00 [kupdated]

root         9  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   10:45   0:00 [khubd]

root        14  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   10:45   0:00 [kreiserfsd]

root       151  0.0  0.1  1588  764 ?        S    10:45   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root       821  0.0  0.1  1644  696 ?        S    10:45   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root       869  0.0  0.2  3984 1272 ?        S    10:45   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master

root       892  0.0  0.1  1492  656 ?        S    10:45   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

postfix    898  0.0  0.2  3960 1232 ?        S    10:45   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u

postfix    900  0.0  0.2  4004 1260 ?        S    10:45   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u

root       905  0.0  0.2  2260 1224 ?        S    10:45   0:00 login -- milo     

root       906  0.0  0.0  1324  500 vc/2     S    10:45   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root       907  0.0  0.0  1324  500 vc/3     S    10:45   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root       908  0.0  0.0  1324  500 vc/4     S    10:45   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root       909  0.0  0.0  1324  500 vc/5     S    10:45   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root       910  0.0  0.0  1324  500 vc/6     S    10:45   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

milo       966  0.0  0.2  4568 1472 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 -bash

milo       972  0.0  0.2  4308 1088 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/X11R6/bin/startx

milo       983  0.0  0.1  2300  640 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 xinit /home/milo/.xinitrc -- -deferglyphs 16

root       984  4.9  6.6 101712 34188 ?      S    10:45   0:25 /etc/X11/X :0 -deferglyphs 16

milo       988  0.0  0.2  4300 1056 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 sh /home/milo/.xinitrc

milo       989  0.0  0.6 29236 3204 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 hotkeys -Z -b -t logitech-cfo

milo       990  0.1  1.4 14340 7604 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 gkrellm2 -w

milo       991  0.0  1.3 11612 6980 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 idesk

milo       992  0.1  0.5  7840 3008 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 fluxbox

milo       994  0.0  0.6 29236 3204 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 hotkeys -Z -b -t logitech-cfo

milo       995  0.0  0.6 29236 3204 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 hotkeys -Z -b -t logitech-cfo

milo       996  0.0  0.6 29236 3204 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 hotkeys -Z -b -t logitech-cfo

milo      1004  0.0  1.4 14340 7604 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 gkrellm2 -w

milo      1007  0.0  1.4 13648 7356 vc/1     S    10:45   0:00 sylpheed-claws

milo      1066  0.2  1.7 14520 8984 ?        S    10:50   0:00 gimp

milo      1073  0.0  0.6  8920 3176 ?        S    10:50   0:00 /usr/lib/gimp/1.2/plug-ins/script-fu -gimp 57 56 -run 0

milo      1080  0.5  2.0 15180 10776 ?       S    10:50   0:01 gxmame

milo      1098  0.0  0.3  5468 1780 ?        S    10:50   0:00 aterm -tr -trsb

milo      1099  0.0  0.2  4580 1452 pts/0    S    10:50   0:00 bash

root      1102  0.0  0.1  4292  992 pts/0    S    10:50   0:00 su

root      1106  0.0  0.2  4580 1400 pts/0    S    10:51   0:00 bash

milo      1114  0.0  0.3  5468 1776 ?        S    10:51   0:00 aterm -tr -trsb

milo      1115  0.0  0.2  4584 1492 pts/1    S    10:51   0:00 bash

milo      1147  0.0  0.5  8652 2956 pts/1    S    10:51   0:00 vim FramebufferAndBoot.xml

milo      1150  0.0  0.3  5468 1768 ?        R    10:52   0:00 aterm -tr -trsb

milo      1151  0.0  0.2  4584 1456 pts/2    S    10:52   0:00 bash

milo      4334  0.0  0.2  4300 1060 vc/1     S    10:52   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/MozillaFirebird

milo      4338  0.0  0.2  4344 1120 vc/1     S    10:52   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/Mozil

milo      4343  7.3  6.2 58100 32400 vc/1    S    10:52   0:06 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

milo      4345  0.0  6.2 58100 32400 vc/1    S    10:52   0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

milo      4346  0.0  6.2 58100 32400 vc/1    S    10:52   0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

milo      4347  0.0  6.2 58100 32400 vc/1    S    10:52   0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

milo      4348  0.0  6.2 58100 32400 vc/1    S    10:52   0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

milo      4354  0.0  0.2  2692 1060 ?        S    10:52   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 34

milo      4359  0.0  0.0     0    0 vc/1     Z    10:53   0:00 [netstat] <defunct>

milo      4364  0.0  6.2 58100 32400 vc/1    S    10:53   0:00 /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/MozillaFirebird-bin

milo      4375  0.0  0.1  2648  804 pts/2    R    10:54   0:00 ps aux

```

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515024     413068     101956          0     111608     157516

-/+ buffers/cache:     143944     371080

Swap:       248996          0     248996
```

Adesso mi sta usando un po' più di ram, ma c'è da dire che questa notte l'ho pure usato abbastanza intensamente (gimp poi credo faccia la sua parte). Nonostante tutto mi restano ancora poco più di 100 MB di ram liberi.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Qualcuno con xfce 4 c'e'?

CMQ, Shev, fluxbox non occupa veramente niente...   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CMQ, Shev, fluxbox non occupa veramente niente...  

 

Non a caso è in assoluto il mio preferito, non a caso lo consiglio sempre a chiunque, non a caso è definito leggerissimo (e potente), non a caso ha avuto molto successo, non a caso ha sostituito la mia console  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Shev che kernel hai?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Shev che kernel hai?
> 
> 

 

Sulla macchina in questione un "semplice" gaming-sources, in generale uso kernel vari ma se possibile sempre patchati Con Kolivas (CK presenti anche nel gaming-sources se non erro).

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sulla macchina in questione un "semplice" gaming-sources, in generale uso kernel vari ma se possibile sempre patchati Con Kolivas (CK presenti anche nel gaming-sources se non erro).

 

Si, il gaming è un CK.

La CKVM è per per uso desktop-oriented anche se c'è chi la prova su server   :Cool: 

(E' come la VM "liscia" ma con "qualche" accorgimento)

Da provare anche la AA e la rmap anche se già a fare tuning della CK ce ne vuole di tempo...

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## Peach

argh, cosa mi sono perso! non posso esonerarmi da sottoporre i miei output  :Razz: 

```
peach@peach peach $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        513716     503868       9848          0      98320     183460

-/+ buffers/cache:     222088     291628

Swap:      1052220       1252    1050968
```

e

```

$ ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.2  0.0  1336  496 ?        S    11:15   0:07 init

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [migration_CPU0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [keventd]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  11:15   0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [kswapd]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [kscand]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [bdflush]

root         8  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [kupdated]

root         9  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [khubd]

root        13  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [kjournald]

root       163  0.0  0.1  1792  948 ?        S    11:15   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root       371  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [eth0]

root       384  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   11:15   0:00 [kjournald]

root       961  0.0  0.1  1404  548 ?        S    11:15   0:00 metalog [MASTER]

root       965  0.0  0.0  1388  444 ?        S    11:15   0:00 metalog [KERNEL]

root      1048  0.0  0.1  1496  652 ?        S    11:15   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

xfs       1233  0.0  0.8  6272 4536 ?        S    11:15   0:00 [xfs]

root      1252  0.0  0.0  1324  488 vc/1     S    11:15   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      1253  0.0  0.0  1324  488 vc/2     S    11:15   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      1254  0.0  0.0  1324  488 vc/3     S    11:15   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      1255  0.0  0.0  1324  488 vc/4     S    11:15   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      1256  0.0  0.0  1324  488 vc/5     S    11:15   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      1257  0.0  0.0  1324  488 vc/6     S    11:15   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      1269  0.0  0.5 11608 3016 ?        S    11:15   0:00 [gdm]

root      1271  0.0  0.7 12364 3732 ?        S    11:15   0:00 [gdm]

root      1272  3.5  7.8 310732 40132 ?      RL   11:15   1:47 /etc/X11/X :0 -nolisten tcp -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth vt7

peach     1376  0.0  1.8 18604 9568 ?        S    11:15   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-session

peach     1390  0.0  0.1  2324  780 ?        S    11:15   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /etc/X11/gdm/gnomerc

peach     1393  0.0  1.7 13832 9096 ?        S    11:15   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 11

peach     1395  0.0  0.0  1696  468 ?        S    11:16   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 15

peach     1401  0.0  0.5  7668 3000 ?        S    11:16   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=17

peach     1403  0.0  1.2 16872 6512 ?        S    11:16   0:00 gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon -

peach     1409  0.0  0.3  3720 1868 ?        S    11:16   0:00 [xscreensaver]

peach     1412  0.0  0.5  7864 2712 ?        S    11:16   0:00 gnome-smproxy --sm-config-prefix /.gnome-smproxy-IwEpyF/ --sm-client-i

peach     1422  0.1  1.6 14868 8332 ?        S    11:16   0:05 metacity --sm-save-file 1055203949-1657-124018391.ms

peach     1424  0.0  3.2 35564 16624 ?       S    11:16   0:02 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2W6AbG/ --sm-client-id 11c0a8fe1

peach     1426  0.1  2.5 21308 13028 ?       S    11:16   0:05 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-H80Ssj/ --sm-client-id 11c

peach     1430  0.4  1.2 13212 6540 ?        S    11:16   0:14 gkrellm2

peach     1432  0.0  3.1 51276 16276 ?       S    11:16   0:00 licq -p qt-gui -- -session 11c0a8fe18000105457381800000016110011

peach     1435  0.0  3.2 35564 16624 ?       S    11:16   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2W6AbG/ --sm-client-id 11c0a8fe1

peach     1436  0.0  3.2 35564 16624 ?       S    11:16   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2W6AbG/ --sm-client-id 11c0a8fe1

peach     1437  0.0  3.2 35564 16624 ?       S    11:16   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2W6AbG/ --sm-client-id 11c0a8fe1

peach     1438  0.0  3.2 35564 16624 ?       S    11:16   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2W6AbG/ --sm-client-id 11c0a8fe1

peach     1439  0.0  3.2 35564 16624 ?       S    11:16   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2W6AbG/ --sm-client-id 11c0a8fe1

peach     1440  0.0  3.2 35564 16624 ?       S    11:16   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-2W6AbG/ --sm-client-id 11c0a8fe1

peach     1442  0.0  1.2 15692 6352 ?        S    11:16   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/gnome_swallow --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Swa

peach     1443  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    11:16   0:00 [gnome_swallow] <defunct>

peach     1444  0.0  3.1 51276 16276 ?       S    11:16   0:00 licq -p qt-gui -- -session 11c0a8fe18000105457381800000016110011

peach     1445  0.0  3.1 51276 16276 ?       S    11:16   0:00 licq -p qt-gui -- -session 11c0a8fe18000105457381800000016110011

peach     1446  0.0  3.1 51276 16276 ?       S    11:16   0:00 licq -p qt-gui -- -session 11c0a8fe18000105457381800000016110011

peach     1447  0.0  3.1 51276 16276 ?       S    11:16   0:01 licq -p qt-gui -- -session 11c0a8fe18000105457381800000016110011

peach     1448  0.0  1.2 13212 6540 ?        S    11:16   0:00 gkrellm2

peach     1451  0.0  1.3 16408 6976 ?        S    11:16   0:00 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet

peach     1490  0.0  1.9 24124 10124 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution

peach     1493  0.0  0.4  6068 2424 ?        S    11:17   0:00 oafd --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=11

peach     1496  0.0  1.2 23308 6168 ?        S    11:17   0:00 wombat --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:Bonobo_Moniker_wombat_Factory --oaf-i

peach     1500  0.0  0.8 11580 4188 ?        S    11:17   0:00 bonobo-moniker-xmldb --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:Bonobo_Moniker_xmldb_Fa

peach     1504  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:01 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1509  0.0  1.2 23764 6216 ?        S    11:17   0:00 evolution-addressbook --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Addres

peach     1513  0.0  1.2 24872 6540 ?        S    11:17   0:00 evolution-calendar --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Calendar_

peach     1518  0.0  1.1 21536 5748 ?        S    11:17   0:00 evolution-alarm-notify --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Calen

peach     1520  0.0  1.9 23904 9864 ?        S    11:17   0:00 evolution-executive-summary --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_

peach     1532  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    11:17   0:00 [netstat] <defunct>

peach     1534  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1535  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1536  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1537  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1542  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1544  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1545  0.0  2.5 77572 13100 ?       S    11:17   0:00 evolution-mail --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Mail_ShellCom

peach     1623  4.2  6.6 56464 34412 ?       S    11:23   1:48 /usr/bin/galeon-bin

peach     1628  0.0  6.6 56464 34412 ?       S    11:23   0:00 /usr/bin/galeon-bin

peach     1629  0.0  6.6 56464 34412 ?       S    11:23   0:00 /usr/bin/galeon-bin

peach     1630  0.0  6.6 56464 34412 ?       S    11:23   0:00 /usr/bin/galeon-bin

peach     1631  0.1  6.6 56464 34412 ?       S    11:23   0:02 /usr/bin/galeon-bin

peach     1644  0.0  6.6 56464 34412 ?       S    11:23   0:00 /usr/bin/galeon-bin

peach     1773  0.1  2.7 24116 13880 ?       S    11:32   0:03 gnome-terminal

peach     1775  0.0  0.1  1888  628 ?        S    11:32   0:00 [gnome-pty-helpe]

peach     1776  0.0  0.2  4384 1472 pts/0    S    11:32   0:00 -bash

peach     1885  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    11:39   0:00 [netstat] <defunct>

peach     2170  0.2  2.3 16672 11900 ?       S    11:58   0:01 gimp

peach     2172  0.0  0.5  8540 3028 ?        S    11:58   0:00 /usr/lib/gimp/1.2/plug-ins/script-fu -gimp 9 8 -run 0

peach     2176  1.4  2.1 43040 11256 ?       S    11:58   0:06 xmms

peach     2177  0.0  2.1 43040 11256 ?       S    11:58   0:00 xmms

peach     2178  0.0  2.1 43040 11256 ?       S    11:58   0:00 xmms

peach     2181  0.0  2.1 43040 11256 ?       S    11:58   0:00 xmms

peach     2254  1.0  2.1 43040 11256 ?       S    12:02   0:02 xmms

peach     2301  0.0  0.1  2648  804 pts/0    R    12:06   0:00 ps aux

```

come potrete capire ho gnome e questa è la normale quantità di programmi che tengo aperti quando devo 'laurà. ho notato che lo swap non si preoccupa + del 50% mentre lo swap manco se lo "caga". Non vi dico i casini che mi faceva Mandrakkia (ebbene si sono un exuser mdk, e sono contento di essere EX  :Wink:  )

questo il mio kernel

```
Linux peach 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri May 30 17:17:30 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ho notato che lo swap non si preoccupa + del 50% mentre lo swap manco se lo "caga".

 

 :Shocked: 

Cioè?

----------

